# `make missing` Only list dependencies needed to run



## kpedersen (Oct 1, 2010)

Hello,

When I run `make missing` in a port directory, it currently lists all the ports that I do not have installed required to build the current port *AND* to build all dependencies dependencies.

Ideally I need a way to get it to list all the ports that I do not have installed to build the current port but to only list the runtime dependencies of the dependencies.

I.e at the moment I am porting nimbus (OpenSolaris gtk theme)

`make missing` gives out


```
gmake (required to build nimbus)
intltool (required to build nimbus)
icon-naming-utils (required to build nimbus)
flex
xorg-macros
bigreqsproto
xcmiscproto
xfbigfontproto
automake110
autoconf262
unzip
help2man
libcheck
libxslt
xcb-proto
automake-wrapper
autoconf-wrapper
bdftopcf
p5-Locale-gettext
gperf
```

All the other stuff is because I have gtk20 as a RUN_DEPENDS so is fetching in all the stuff to build that even though it is already installed as a package!)

Edit:

```
make build-depends-list && make run-depends-list
```
 is ok BUT does not recursively list the run-depends of the original depends. Another problem with this way is that it lists the requirements even though they are already installed.


----------

